# Cooler Mod.



## zacksbf (Sep 11, 2009)

Ok, I am sure I am not the first to do something like this on a cooler but I figured I would post it up in case someone else had not thought of it yet.

It will cost you 2.47 at walmart. I will replace the top bungee that you have to move before accessing your beverages. Instead you will have a swivel hasp that you can just turn and open.

The cooler and hasp








Next is install it and screw everything down. The screws are not long enough to puncture the inside of cooler.








Then your done! :bigok:

Sorry I forgot to resize the images when I uploaded them.


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

nice work, I'm probably grabbing a few u bolts and attaching an old steel cooler too my machine tonight. Great Idea tho


----------



## zacksbf (Sep 11, 2009)

I will be u bolting this cooler down and a couple of ammo cans next weekend. I only have a couple of little things left to mount after that. I am getting a split tube stereo for it and after I mount that I will mount a pelican box for my MP3 player and strobe control box. THEN, I will be done til I think of what I want next, lol


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

Strobe control box, I like the sound of this, more details please lol


----------



## zacksbf (Sep 11, 2009)

Its one of the cheap LED strobe tubes at Walmart in the automotive section. Its a 12" waterproof tube with multiple color LED's and 12 strobe patterns. It is 12 volt with a lighter plug on it so hook up on the brute is easy. The only part that is not waterproof is the switch box so I will run the wires for that into my pelican box. I plan on mounting the pelican in a spot on the top of the front fender that will be easy to get to so I can adjust my volume, song selection easily. I will also be able to adjust the strobes easily.
The light tube is being mounted in the opening for the radiator. Since I moved it up thats just a big hole so I figured that would spice it up a little.


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

that sounds pretty awsome man


----------



## zacksbf (Sep 11, 2009)

I will have that done before mudstock so I will take some pictures and then let everyone know if it will survive a weekend of being submerged.


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

If it does, I would be really impressed. Let us know


----------



## zacksbf (Sep 11, 2009)

Yea me too, lol
But I will take the chance and try it for 20 bucks. I want some of the nice emergency lights like I have seen on the triangle bikes and stuff but I am not spending 250.00 and up for lighting on my bike


----------



## uppidycon (Jan 7, 2010)

zacksbf said:


> Its one of the cheap LED strobe tubes at Walmart in the automotive section. Its a 12" waterproof tube with multiple color LED's and 12 strobe patterns. It is 12 volt with a lighter plug on it so hook up on the brute is easy. The only part that is not waterproof is the switch box so I will run the wires for that into my pelican box. I plan on mounting the pelican in a spot on the top of the front fender that will be easy to get to so I can adjust my volume, song selection easily. I will also be able to adjust the strobes easily.
> The light tube is being mounted in the opening for the radiator. Since I moved it up thats just a big hole so I figured that would spice it up a little.


did you get those strobes mounted? any pics if you did?


----------



## Medic_Up (Feb 5, 2010)

I purchased a set of led lights with 18 different strobe patterns from badgeofhonor.net for around $80.00. They are water resistant, I don't believe they make a actual "waterproof" light??


----------



## tashford30415 (Feb 15, 2010)

i don't know about strobes but if yall want straight led for night riding like me hyperled off of ebay is a must have the bar with 3 led per bar are awesome i have around fifteen or so on mine and they have been there almost a year or better now they work great they don't need a box so i just wired a toggle out the left side of the collar behind the 12V straight from the battery so i can leave them on at night when the bike is off and they can run forever and not mess with battery so yall have a good one


----------

